# This year’s garden!



## ericawm (6 mo ago)

Due to moving, renovations, and logistics, this is the first year I’ve been able to have a vegetable garden for a couple of years. Overall it was a success, despite mosaic virus on my heirloom green beans. Crossing my fingers that I will be able to avoid that next year!


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Good looking plot Erica.....You sure got good yields by the looks of your pictures.


----------



## ericawm (6 mo ago)

harrylee said:


> Good looking plot Erica.....You sure got good yields by the looks of your pictures.


Thanks Harry! It was a lot of work but I love having my jars of beans, marinara, tomato juice and pickles in the winter. I don’t know why it posted so many doubles of my photos😳 i’m sure it was user error!


----------



## traoreamad487 (2 mo ago)

Tomatoes looks good


----------

